# I think i may have cracked it



## Carina1962 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think i may have cracked it with regard to losing weight.  I joined the gym on a special offer of ?20 for one month on 20th April and in that month i can use the gym as much as i want plus any excercise classes on offer so i've been going every day since the 20th (apart from Easter Sunday) and slowly but surely my weight is going down in a short space of time - maybe that is what i needed to do - lots of cardio excercise.  I have a Wii Fit and up until now was using it but it just wasn't shifing the weight for me but looks like gym workouts may work for me


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 27, 2011)

Are you going to carry on with the gym at the full price once the month's up?

It's really motivating though when you see progress being made. I hope it continues for you.

Andy


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 28, 2011)

hello Andy, yes i do hope to sign up for a 12 month contract as it should then give me time to hopefully get to goal weight by next year.  Gym memberships are not cheap and it is a huge commitment but if i can shift my weight by doing this then i will have to decide what to do in the future in terms of excercise but i think my main priority is to shed a few stones which is my aim and if it takes gym workouts to do this then i will stick with it for at least the next 12 months.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's a simple case of calories In vs calories Out, for weight loss you must burn more calories than you consume and exercise helps to achieve this.  Well done and keep it up.


----------

